# What Big Brake Kits do you recommend for an A3 S-Line?



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

Need your input on my next mod. Who makes a complete BBK for my A3 3.2L w/quattro? 
At first look: Alcon- Front only? Brembo-Front wheel drive only listed? 2 Bennett- Not for A3? Wildwood- Not? 
I am using Carbotech XP10 pads, on my stock brakes, which are great but I need more! 
I'm down here for the Audi DS at the Autobahn Country Club in Joliet, IL. I will probably toast my pads before the three day event is over! I've gone through five sets of front and three rears in two seasons. Front rotors already replaced at 25k and rears now overdue at 40k. I guess thats what happens when you run with five clubs.


_Modified by A3racer at 7:15 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

S3 brakes!


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re:*

AMG 8 pistons, 390mm (should be 15") rotors








From SL65 AMG V12 BiTurbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Sick AMG brakes! 
I would take a good look at the Stasis (Alcon) bbk.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

nice .. i'm using touareg 6piston w/ ecs rotors =]
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3735178


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_AMG 8 pistons, 390mm (should be 15") rotors








From SL65 AMG V12 BiTurbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Are those break drums in the back?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

wow those are some sick wheels


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

werid looks like it has US spec bumper lol


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_werid looks like it has US spec bumper lol
LOL that is the first thing I noticed


----------



## teryps2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re:*

Brembo 355 kit


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (teryps2)*

Those Brembos are front only? The only listing I found for Brembos was specific to 2.0L front wheel drive. Will they fit my 3.2 Quattro? Are rear brake upgrades really necessary when you have all that up front?


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Do S3 brakes install without fabriction? How do they compare with Brembo or Alcon?


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (yam)*

The Stasis/Alcon 328mm looks like a great option. (http://www.stasisengineering.com) $2,795 for the front (only) seems a bit high. The Brembo 355mm (http://www.awe-tuning.com) are even higher, listed at $3,195. I was expecting a BBK in the area of $2,400 for the front, maybe spendinding $4,000-$4,500 for all four. 
What about the rear brakes? Are there no recommendations?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (A3racer)*

The bias of the Stasis brakes are designed to use with stock factory brakes. If anything, I would jump to the Euro A3 3.2Q rear brakes. 310mm and ~$700. IMO, it would be for looks, especially if you have 18's or 19's.
http://www.autotech.com/prod_b...v.htm


----------



## sippel (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re:*

No, there are no drums in the rear








Stock 2.0TFSI but you're right, it looks like drums because of the heat-shield.
The next days I'll istall a 310mm perforated rotor with the AMG 4 piston caliper.
With some luck, the 360mm rotors from the AMG can even be adapted.

Yeah, I got the US-sline bumper with S6 LED's. 
Kind of strange - u guys want to have the europeen style and we want to get US-style


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (sippel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sippel* »_Kind of strange - u guys want to have the europeen style and we want to get US-style
















let's arrange an overseas front bumper GROUP TRADE!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_nice .. i'm using touareg 6piston w/ ecs rotors =]
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3735178

same just with 3.2 mk2 TT rotors and some modification to the pads..
probably will be going to ecs rotors when I go through this pad set which will be soon.


----------



## Turbo Family (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (teryps2)*









Was fitting the Cupra R front lip on the S line bumper hard or is a easy fit?
Any more pictures of that beautiful car of yours?


_Modified by Turbo Family at 10:15 AM 4/8/2008_


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: What Big Brake Kits do you recommend for an A3 S-Line? (A3racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3racer* »_Need your input on my next mod. Who makes a complete BBK for my A3 3.2L w/quattro? 
At first look: Alcon- Front only? Brembo-Front wheel drive only listed? 2 Bennett- Not for A3? Wildwood- Not? 
I am using Carbotech XP10 pads, on my stock brakes, which are great but I need more! 
I'm down here for the Audi DS at the Autobahn Country Club in Joliet, IL. I will probably toast my pads before the three day event is over! I've gone through five sets of front and three rears in two seasons. Front rotors already replaced at 25k and rears now overdue at 40k. I guess thats what happens when you run with five clubs.

_Modified by A3racer at 7:15 PM 4-6-2008_

The 2 Bennett kit fits, running stock rears.
Great stopping power. Ran at Infineon raceway for two days and didn't have a hint of fade... maybe i wasn't going fast enough!


























_Modified by sactown_a3 at 10:02 AM 4/8/2008_


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What Big Brake Kits do you recommend for an A3 S-Line? (sactown_a3)*

I've heard favorable comments about the 2bennett brakes over the Stasis kits. Anyone else have comments on that?
I will upgrade my suspension before my brakes, but am considering the Stasis kit or maybe Stoptech. 2bennett is now on my list too, but it's so far out for me to upgrade brakes that I have not researched it all yet.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_The bias of the Stasis brakes are designed to use with stock factory brakes. If anything, I would jump to the Euro A3 3.2Q rear brakes. 310mm and ~$700. IMO, it would be for looks, especially if you have 18's or 19's.


I've got stock rears on mine and have no issues with bias what soever.
If you check out how our master cylinder and ABS modules work you'll notice only two lines from the master going to the ABS module. Basically you press brakes ABS sends the proper pressure to the wheels that need it to make the brakes work the best.

There is still some concern with some setups but modern ABS systems really take care of most of the bias issues associated with "unbalanced" brake setups.


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (teryps2)*

I am leaning towards the Brembo BBK.
Do those Brembo's fit under a 17" wheel? Where did you buy them? Do you have a part number? Was there any addional hardware needed or did they bolt right up with parts included? Are the brakes the same for FWD and Quattro?


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Where did you buy your S3 brake kit? Do you have a part number for the rear S3 brake kit? Do they bolt right up to US car? How much was the rear kit?


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (A3racer)*

I am having the same deliema right now. But I really want to find something I can cram behind 17's. I know ECS uses Cayenne Turbo calipers but those are heavy and frankly a little overkill. I was thinking ov cayenne V6 calipers they fit behind the 17's on cayennes so they have the best chance. Also considering Porsche boxster. SO far the only gripe I have is the braking on my A3 and I really want to lose the whole floating caliper thing.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (A3racer)*

S3, R32, Euro A3 3.2Q all have the same brakes front and rear. The S3 and R32 have the logo on them.
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=369
http://www.autotech.com/prod_b...m#mk5
$1300 for the rears at oempl, but only $700 at Autotech.
$1500 vs. $1300 for the fronts.
I'm sure some of the R32 guys will be looking to upgrade, so that may be the cheapest route if you decide to stay OEM.


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: What Big Brake Kits do you recommend for an A3 S-Line? (A3racer)*

This thread might be useful: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2789446


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SocksA3)*

We ( Forge ) are working on a kit that will fit behind oem wheels. I can't say much beyond that, but if you're not looking to pull the trigger right away, we may have something that would fit the bill before long.


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_I am having the same deliema right now. But I really want to find something I can cram behind 17's. I know ECS uses Cayenne Turbo calipers but those are heavy and frankly a little overkill. I was thinking ov cayenne V6 calipers they fit behind the 17's on cayennes so they have the best chance. Also considering Porsche boxster. SO far the only gripe I have is the braking on my A3 and I really want to lose the whole floating caliper thing.


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: What Big Brake Kits do you recommend for an A3 S-Line? (scipher)*

Thanks for the brake thread! That will be very usefull.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_I am having the same deliema right now. But I really want to find something I can cram behind 17's. I know ECS uses Cayenne Turbo calipers but those are heavy and frankly a little overkill. I was thinking ov cayenne V6 calipers they fit behind the 17's on cayennes so they have the best chance. Also considering Porsche boxster. SO far the only gripe I have is the braking on my A3 and I really want to lose the whole floating caliper thing.

Cayenne, T-reg and Q7 calipers are all the same just different colors and they change around the pads.
I've got the "Q7" version behind my stock 17s using MK2 TT 3.2 rotors(not the best really and will switch to ecs soon probably) and turbo cayenne pads modified to fit the offset and depth of the rotor.
I do have some matte black regular boxster calipers sitting around I never used. would let go at a good price and I think one or two places will sell you the stuff to make a kit without the calipers.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

isnt the s3 conversion kit from oempl.us only using single piston just bigger rotors?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

what pads is everyone running for the rears? i need to replace mine.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

No one likes Stoptech eh?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i love stoptech....infact i think that would be the bbk id go with. 
achtuning has them i think


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_No one likes Stoptech eh?

The Stoptechs are great we have them on one of our A3s in the office.
But my cost on the parts for my Q7 kit was bout 75% of the total cost of the deal I could get on the Stoptechs. And I kind of bought them piece by piece and figured it out on my own which I'd rather do.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Re: (sippel)*

Hi can you help me. I've got a 2.0TDI Sportback, and I've just bought some 6 pot AMG calipers, what carriers did you use. Also what discs/pads do you recommend?
Thanks


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

u prolly need custom carriers and custom rotors. better off selling it and buying a Euro A3 3.2 brake kit


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_isnt the s3 conversion kit from oempl.us only using single piston just bigger rotors?

Curious to know the answer to this...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_
Curious to know the answer to this...

Yes, the S3 conversion uses larger 345mm x 30mm rotors with a larger single piston floating caliper. 
IMO you're better off with a true BBK that uses a fixed caliper and multipiece floating rotors, unless you can find the conversion for very cheap.
Dave


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

make sure u get floating discs. I seen some without floating discs.


----------



## boggysv (Dec 24, 2007)

the R32/S3/euro3.2 kit is actually good enough as long as you dont overbrake and drive smoothly on track.
Pads (in this case EBC yellow) + fluid = much better brake setup than most drivers ever need, unless of course I can understand the desire to have some "bling" brakes.








Pic from the user "MACS" on audi-sport.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Cayenne, T-reg and Q7 calipers are all the same just different colors and they change around the pads.
I've got the "Q7" version behind my stock 17s using MK2 TT 3.2 rotors(not the best really and will switch to ecs soon probably) and turbo cayenne pads modified to fit the offset and depth of the rotor.
I do have some matte black regular boxster calipers sitting around I never used. would let go at a good price and I think one or two places will sell you the stuff to make a kit without the calipers.

So the Q7/Cayenne/Touareg base brakes will fit under factory 17s but R32 brakes won't (I keep reading that 18" wheels are 'recommended' with R32 brakes)? Would the TT rotors be the same 345mm rotors from the R32?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
So the Q7/Cayenne/Touareg base brakes will fit under factory 17s but R32 brakes won't (I keep reading that 18" wheels are 'recommended' with R32 brakes)? Would the TT rotors be the same 345mm rotors from the R32?

Stock S3/R32 brakes will fit stock 17 inch wheels.


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Gonna run 365mm RS4 OEM discs and custom carriers. Will post when conversion is complete.


----------

